# [SOLVED] hp 2600n driver



## augitto (Jul 22, 2014)

I have a new desktop running windows 8.1. I am trying to get the driver to make my hp 2600n color laserjet printer installed on the new desktop. HP doesn't have the driver on their website. Is there any way to do this?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: hp 2600n driver*

Hi did you check on this page Most viewed solutions for HP Color LaserJet 2600n Printer - HP Support Center


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: hp 2600n driver*

Which version of Windows 8.1 do you have? 32 Bit or 64 bit? 
They _Do_ have the driver listed here: Drivers & software for HP Color LaserJet 2600n Printer - HP Support Center


----------



## augitto (Jul 22, 2014)

*Re: hp 2600n driver*

64 bit. the page you referenced gets me to the available downloads for the 2600n but the downloads available do not include a driver.


----------



## augitto (Jul 22, 2014)

*Re: hp 2600n driver*



joeten said:


> Hi did you check on this page Most viewed solutions for HP Color LaserJet 2600n Printer - HP Support Center


Thanks. That link got me to a diagnostic test that indicated that my printer is using a USB2.0 cable and the new computer needs a USB3.0 connection. I still can't find a driver but a windows update might take care of that. 


Does anyone know if the USB cable is likely to fix my problem?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: hp 2600n driver*

Did you scroll down to this

2600n



8.0 Plug and Play driver or package
8.1 In OS 1,21


Network Workaround

N/A

N/A

Windows Update 2,12


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: hp 2600n driver*

The link in post #3 has this driver: isn't that what your looking for? Drivers & software for HP Color LaserJet 2600n Printer - HP Support Center


----------



## augitto (Jul 22, 2014)

*Re: hp 2600n driver*



spunk.funk said:


> The link in post #3 has this driver: isn't that what your looking for? Drivers & software for HP Color LaserJet 2600n Printer - HP Support Center


When you click drivers and software and indicate that the OS is windows 8.1 all that is available for download is a diagnostic tool; no driver. Supposedly windows updates takes care of this but I have had no luck so far.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: hp 2600n driver*




> Drivers & software for HP Color LaserJet 2600n Printer - HP Support Center



I don't understand, the link in the Quote, takes you to the 8.1 64 bit driver download for your model printer. You don't have to search.


----------



## augitto (Jul 22, 2014)

*Re: hp 2600n driver*



spunk.funk said:


> http://h20566.www2.hp.com/portal/si...x.portlet.endCacheTok=com.vignette.cachetoken
> I don't understand, the link in the Quote, takes you to the 8.1 64 bit driver download for your model printer. You don't have to search.


look closely. There is no driver for 8.1. I had someone suggest trying a 7.1 64bit driver and amazingly that worked. I can print! Thanks everyone for the help and suggestions.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: hp 2600n driver*

I _have_ looked closely, the link sends you directly to the *8.1 64 bit *download. But whatever, as long as you can print, then please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top,


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: hp 2600n driver*

Maybe it is just me


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: hp 2600n driver*

That is the diagnostic SF.
Glad the win 7 driver worked for you.


----------

